# Teclado Casio con problemas.



## quark (Oct 16, 2010)

Tengo un teclado casio que enciende por medio de un boton pulsador como el de las calculadoras, una pulsacion enciende y otra pulsacion apaga. El caso es que desconecté la fuente externa (9V), me hacía falta para otra cosa y al volverla a conectar no enciende. Al pulsar el botón de encendido se ilumina el led que indica que esta encendido unas decimas de segundo y se apaga. Incluso si se pulsa repetidamente se oye conectar los altavoces. He comprobado la llegada de corriente a la placa y está bien, incluso sin pulsar el botón de encendido tiene alimentación el amplificador de dos canales (la498). Desconozco el funcionamiento de estos interruptores de pulsador. ¿Alguien me pude decir por donde empezar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

¿ Estás absolutamente seguro que no se le quemó algún díodo a la fuente de alimentación ?

No sea que en vacío tenga los 9 o 10 Volts y que bajo carga se caigan.

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 16, 2010)

Prueba con un transformador universal


----------



## quark (Oct 17, 2010)

La fuente externa es un transformador de 220 a 9 voltios continua sin más. Ya probé con un transformador universal multivoltaje, fue lo primero que pensé y el resultado fue el mismo. Llevas razon que parece que bajo carga se viene abajo o que al cerrar el circuito con el pulsador de botón no fuese capaz de ponerlo en marcha. No se como funcionan estos circuitos de interruptores que están ahora por todos lados, calculadoras, audio etc que son simples pulsadores que funcionan como balancines. Una pulsación enciende, una pulsación apaga, aunque quizás el problema no esté en este punto


----------



## Electronec (Oct 17, 2010)

¿Tienes un tester para poder verificar las tensiones?

Es la mejor forma de ir descartando temas.

Saludos.


----------



## quark (Oct 17, 2010)

Si claro, con él comprobé la tensión en las patas del amplificador, por eso se que llegan voltios hasta allí incluso sin pulsar el botón de encendido. La fuente sin carga da 16 o 18 voltios, que es el mismo voltaje que llega al ampli de dos vías


----------



## Electronec (Oct 17, 2010)

El teclado lo tienes conectado a un amplificador externo?

Si es así, ¿Las medidas de tensión en el teclado (solo) son correctas?
La tensión, ¿cae? Dices que la fuente antigua es de 9V y ahora tienes una de 16V o 18V.

Saludos.


----------



## quark (Oct 17, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> El teclado lo tienes conectado a un amplificador externo?
> 
> Si es así, ¿Las medidas de tensión en el teclado (solo) son correctas?
> La tensión, ¿cae? Dices que la fuente antigua es de 9V y ahora tienes una de 16V o 18V.
> ...



Gracias Electronec. Veras la fuente que estaba funcionando desde hace tiempo era un transformador sin más. Lo primero que hice fue mirar la tensión sin carga y daba 18V, ya me ha pasado otras veces que al comprobar la tensión de la fuente en vacio me dio voltajes muy superiores por ello no le di importancia. Compre otro transformador (9V) sospechando que el anterior se había dañado y el resultado fue el mismo, el voltaje medido era ligeramente menor, pero lo achaque a diferencias entre ello sin más.
Comprobando la tensión de entrada en el amplificador integrado en la placa del teclado (LA4598) de dos canales con el transformador conectado al teclado y sin pulsar el botón de encendido me di cuenta que hasta allí llegaba el mismo voltaje que a la salida del transformador (18V). Imagino que al poner carga al circuito ese voltaje cae hasta los 9V

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 17, 2010)

Según el datasheet del LA4598 no deberia de haber caidas de tensión con un transformador de unos 0.5A ya que este integrado aporta 3 o 4 W nada mas.
No se me ocurre mucho, solo pensar, que el fallo resida en el teclado por casualidades de la vida.


Saludos.


----------



## Eri23 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hola Dios le bendiga amigo yo tengo un piano casio wk 3800 y me faltan una  pieza


----------



## Troglodita (Nov 13, 2020)

Creo que esa pieza es el módulo del amplificador de sonido. No sé si alguien tendrá el esquema. ¿En la placa viene serigrafiado el modelo de la pieza?. También podría ser que hubiera alguna avería y al poner el módulo que falta se vuelva a quemar o siga sin funcionar.
Ya que parece que es el módulo final de sonido, una opción es meterle una placa de un amplificador de potencia no superior a la de los altavoces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2020)

Modulo Amplificador De Audio Estereo Clase D Pam8403 3w 5v​


----------



## Eri23 (Nov 14, 2020)

Yo quisiera saber cual es el repuesto de hay o si alguien tiene el mismo piano que yo y me digo el serial de esa pieza para comprarla


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 14, 2020)

Si es por dejarlo original, todo bien, sino no vale la pena conseguir el repuesto, ya que, o es imposible localizar, o vale una fortuna. Aparte que no sea falsificado.

Actualizo, dejo el manual de servicio, y lo que buscas es un *LA4636E*.

PD: Pense que era mas viejo el teclado


----------

